

Ask HN:  Thoughts on 40Billion.com - keltecp11
http://40billion.com/

======
icey
The clip art all over the site makes me feel like my email will get sold the
second I register.

~~~
sketerpot
The handshake picture is positively _chilling._ Does anybody respond well to
such imagery these days?

~~~
patio11
According to A/B testing I have seen: yes. (Ditto the ubiquitous "cute girl
with a headset".)

~~~
wlievens
Wasn't there an entire image gallery site dedicated to cute chicks with
headsets?

~~~
patio11
You must mean headsethotties.com

------
hwijaya
My opinion. 1\. Most professional investors are overwhelmed by proposals. Not
lack of it. 2\. Even on seed level, i'm not sure if i want to invest in a
company through social network. I would prefer something more personal if i
want to pick a company. And, referral often is the key to that. If you can't
connect yourself up to the investors, i would say, you haven't tried hard
enough. 3\. As an entrepreneur, i don't think i feel comfortable to expose
everything that i have in the arsenal to the social network (especially
strategy etc). It's one thing to be paranoid, it's another to be totally open-
source! But, if you don't do that, how can investors pick you over the other
through that massive companies in the social-networks?

It's still a nice try though. Would like to see how it goes.

------
Alex3917
Advice: Make it do one thing well before you ad a job search and all this
other stuff.

I don't think I'd use this for a serious business, but I might use it if I
needed 10,000 for some little project.

------
hedgehog
Check out Angelsoft and Kiva and figure out how you differentiate yourself
from them.

------
viggity
buy nicer stock photography

